# Programming a board game



## wdst20 (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm going to start programming a board game called go or weiqi.

If anyone has knowledge on such a topic please could you like to work in co operation with me.

Wesley


----------



## RevengE (Feb 9, 2009)

What language are you going to be using to make this project work?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 9, 2009)

And what do you already know/need to know? The question as it is now is rather vague.


----------



## wdst20 (Feb 9, 2009)

I will most likely be doing the program in C, however i'm trying to find partners at the moment who are fond of the board game.
If the people i find program in Java, then i will be happy to write my code in Java.


----------



## RevengE (Feb 9, 2009)

What is this board game going to be?


----------



## 3870x2 (Feb 9, 2009)

C has poor architecture by todays standards.. could you possibly mean c++ or c#?
you might want to try it with flash, it would be more user friendly if you dont know how to program.
c++ is built from c, but is simplified.


----------



## morpha (Feb 27, 2009)

I know how to play go. For starters.

I would recommend you program the game in Object Oriented Style.

A grid is easy to code for. Have each block (or interection) on the board's X/Y coordinates represent a section in a 2 dimensional array.


----------



## wdst20 (Feb 28, 2009)

Cheers morpha, if i get stuck i'll ask for more help.


----------

